# Promise Supertrack sx6000

## tebers

Anyone knows how to get a module for that controller ?

On the webpage of www.promise.com there are sources but the description is not so clear.

Here is the link to the source http://www.promise.com/support/other2_eng.asp?mode=linux_download&product_id=86

Thorsten

----------

## chemical

Read the readme that comes with it.  It seems pretty straight forward.  If there is something in the readme that you are having trouble with post the step and I will help explain it better.

----------

